# NGD - Gibson Custom Shop Limited Edition Songwriter Deluxe



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

About time I got around to posting a NGD thread.

During my recent hunt for a higher end acoustic I stumbled across a Gibson Custom Shop limited edition Songwriter Deluxe. Only 65 of these were produced by the Custom Shop for Long & McQuade back in 2015/16, although they do currently make a regular production (ie. not Custom Shop) 'Studio' version of the guitar with a slightly smaller body. Mine was NOS, and had been sitting in a store for three or four years. They originally sold for $3599 before taxes, and this one was reduced to $2199. The originating store refused to transfer it to my local store, so I emailed the company president and he made it happen.

The guitar has an Adirondack red spruce top with mahogany back and sides. It also has a beautifully streaked rosewood fretboard and a very comfortable neck. The sound is very balanced and the bass is not at all boomy. I am trying to transition to playing with my fingers and boomy sounding bass can be an issue (obviously a technique issue at the moment). I also found some acoustics to sound a bit muffled when playing with my fingers, but this one doesn't sound that way at all.

I hesitated about spending $2500 after taxes, but after their tech (a friend of mine) set the guitar up and put new strings on it, I knew I had to have it. They also gave me more than I expected for my Yamaha LL6 and hardshell case so I traded that in towards this one.

Since my camera sucks, here is a picture from the L&M website:


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Great deal, man! I bet she sounds awesome! (Got any money leftover to swap out that butt-ugly bridge? No offence, and nothing personal )


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I actually kind of like the bridge. I didn't originally, but it has grown on me.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Great ! 
Maybe I should consider trading at L&M... ;-)


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice....I like the bridge. Fits well with the overall aesthetic


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Gibson always did funky bridges. Nothing like a handlebar mustache on a jumbo.


----------



## MarGib (Aug 20, 2019)

Beautiful acquisition... Well done . You have a fine instrument that will get better with age . 
Enjoy .


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrat's & enjoy. Well bought & pretty sweet looking. 

Found my AJ looked even better, in person. Yours photographs way better, and I bet it's a real treat to see in your living room. Despite all the current Gibson talk, imo, my 2015 was a flawless build & I was glad I gave it a whirl. One of the _very_ best guitars I've ever owned.

I still miss it too. If a tourist hadn't scraped the rosewood all to crap, I would still have it. (And tourists would _generally_ be a little safer.) 

Cheers.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah, that's a good score, man. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gorgeous guitar. I've never owned a Gibson acoustic but that s a lovely example.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> Congrat's & enjoy. Well bought & pretty sweet looking.
> 
> Found my AJ looked even better, in person. Yours photographs way better, and I bet it's a real treat to see in your living room. Despite all the current Gibson talk, imo, my 2015 was a flawless build & I was glad I gave it a whirl. One of the _very_ best guitars I've ever owned.
> 
> ...



I take no credit for the photo! One thing I wish I could capture in a picture is the streaking in the rosewood. It looks great in person and I'd love to get a good photo of it.


----------

